# Poll: OK admit it, are you a makeup snob?



## Hawkeye (Aug 29, 2005)

For example would you *rather* pay more for the more expensive brands of makeup or do you go more for the low end?

Now I'm not saying this to bash those who do pay for low end because there are some good lines out there!

Or are you just a hodgepodge? Do you like both?

I admit it. I am a die hard makeup snob. I will only go cheap on mascara but here lately i havent even done that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I went MAC and Nars and I admit it I've never gone back.....


----------



## jasper17 (Aug 29, 2005)

The bulk of my stuff is MAC with a little Clinique and a little Dior thrown in but I've come across some really good drug store stuff of late - L'Oreal True Match liquid and powder foundation and concealer - all good stuff.  I wouldn't say I'm a snob about it but I do think you get what you pay for so I lean toward to higher end items.


----------



## midnightlouise (Aug 29, 2005)

I guess I'm a makeup snob...which is bad for the budget.  It could be worse, because although I tend to stick to high-end brands, it's not like I'm buying Cle de Peau foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I'm not knocking those who do, of course. If that's your thing then go for it!) My good friend prefers drugstore stuff and Avon, and she always looks great, so I don't suppose it really matters in the end as long as you look good and you're happy.  Dang, I sound like Pollyanna....lol!


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 29, 2005)

Im a total makeup snob/whore.
I will try to find the best price on the stuff I like though, vs paying a lot, but I have paid a lot to get something I really like.

I bought skittles lipsmackers the other day and theyre so cute but they just arent the same quality as chanel or mac or lancome. I end up giving them to my daughter, and keeping the snobby stuff for myself.

I dont mind being a m/u whore or snob cause i get what I like (when I can afford it of course) but at the same time I dont look down on people that only wear d/s brands...Its the whole to each his own thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have convinced most of my friends and family to at least TRY mac, and if that means me giving them a gloss, or an eyeshadow or a lipstick, thats cool with me..I got my cousin (by marriage) addicted to mac by her birthday present from me heh...all samples of pigments and glosses and such..
Ok so as obsessed as I am Im also an enabler 

Talking to male friends of mine, I talk about what their wife might like and theyre like damn you're high maintenance...but I do it all myself...I pay for my own m/u, I used to do my nails myself, I do my hair myself etc. So I dont think it matters, cause no one is paying for me to get what I like...


----------



## jlhinbrisvegas (Aug 29, 2005)

I would probably be considered a make-up snob, as the majority (95%) of my make-up and skincare is high-end.  It really has not been intentional, but in trying things out I have found that the high-end just ends up working better for me.  I don't mind paying the higher prices since the make-up seems to last longer and have better results (in my case).

I still love a bargain and will try to find items on sale, ebay, etc.


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 29, 2005)

Yep, I'm a makeup snob.
High end makeup is so luxurious and makes me feel special (haha) and is such better quality, most times.


----------



## Jude (Aug 29, 2005)

I am a makeup snob, I guess as 99.5 percent of my makeup and skin care products are high end.  I understand the theory that it is in the application and not the product but I just can't subscribe to that idea.  I have purchased numerous drugstore products and just didn't get the results that I was hoping for.  So, for me, to spend $21.00 on a blush that I know is going to blend beautifully into my skin and last througout the day, is fiscally responsible.


----------



## moonrevel (Aug 29, 2005)

I definitely am...when my mom started me on makeup, she started me on high end brands, and I've never really purchased anything drug store.  It's very bad for the wallet, but I can't help it.


----------



## jess98765 (Aug 29, 2005)

WEll majority of my stuff is from mac, clinique and estee lauder.  Does that make me a big enough snob??? Lol.  I feel so pampered up and girly by using high end stuff- i don't exactly know why- it's just so luxouious to know that you've got the best of the best i guess......


----------



## 72Cosmo (Aug 29, 2005)

After reading "Don't Go to The Cosmetics Counter Without Me" by Paula Begoun (also has web site www.cosmeticcop.com) I am somewhat mixed. Her books are a real eyeopener to some of the cosmetic hype. I use Dove or Neutrogena skincare and love it, however my color is MAC. I like reading Paula's opinions because she is so intelligent about the ingredients that go into skincare and makeup and what they can or cannot do.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 29, 2005)

I am..i like the luxury, the packaging, the adverstising, the reputation, the image and knowing i'm getting quality..i don't really see it as being a snob..i just want my luxiurious treats. I buy low end stuff like lipglosses and mascara aswell though.

What does she say in the book?

ETA - Just looked at her website and i don't think she'd be very popular here! -"Don't wear blue or green makeup!"

Some of her advice is good though.


----------



## ambidextrous (Aug 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_I will try to find the best price on the stuff I like though, vs paying a lot, but I have paid a lot to get something I really like._

 
same here, though I'd say 70-80% of my stuff is high end. when it comes to foundation no budget has such a quality and color range. same for e/s and lipstuff. after some years of MU experience I tend to buy more highend because budget quality disappointed me very often.
but when it comes to nails there are many great colors and quality for a few bucks...


----------



## Onederland (Aug 29, 2005)

oh boy, im a make-up snob at its snobbiest.

i have never worn a drugstore cosmetic in my life. Actually, i remember the first cosmetic i ever owned was MAC. And it only went uphill from there.

I dont even use Clinique..i know, im bad. (no offense to those who love it, its a cute brand, just not for me) 


But oh! once i discovered Giorgio Armani cosmetics! AHHH HEAVEN! I didnt go back. All my daily staples are by Armani (foundation, concealer, eyeliner, lipstick...) 

I'll admit ill pay 25 bucks for a Chanel Glossimer that comes in the same color at a drug store brand. But im bad like that.

perhaps thats why im so poor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahaha..


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes I admit I am a make-up snob, but only because I believe in many cases you get what you pay for.
Like MAC eyeshadows containing more pigment as opposed to just looking pretty in the pot.
Foundations that don't make me break out etc.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 29, 2005)

I've mentioned this before, but for me, I have really bad reactions to cheaper products.  I find I can buy the more expensive brands and not have the same reactions.  For example, I bought some NYX stuff on Friday to try out b/c it was $3 as opposed to mac pigment at $22.  I put it on about 2pm and wore it to work.  Big mistake.  By 4pm, my eyes were red and watery.  By 6pm (yes, I was dumb and didn't wash it off right away) my eyes were swollen little slits.  After Benedryl and a good face scrub I was ok.  I just don't have that kind of reaction to MAC pigment so for me the $22 is worth it.  If I found a cheap product that worked without causing me to look like a blowfish, I would happily purchase it.  So I guess I'm not a makeup snob, but my skin is.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Aug 29, 2005)

well im a makeup snob. I go through my makeup stash a lot to see if i can find any low end things that look bad with my collection. If i do i decide if i like the low end product enough to keep it. If i dont, i ususaly just toss it and then my mom goes and fishes for it lol.(she has lipliner that is prob like 12 yrs old no joke) but i just like to admire my collection and see how much stuff i have gotten over the months..it's fun to see all the high end things you have but never though you would get!


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 29, 2005)

Heh did we really expect any less? This is a MAC based board after all. 

There are so many reasons to be a m/u whore/snob, cause you go with what you like. Also, like a lot of other people, I have really sensitive skin and d/s stuff breaks me out. Also Im more likely to purchase a chanel glossimer cause I know its gonna stay put rather than 2 mins later be off my lips like a cheap lg would be. 
To each his own, whatever works works, but its true once you go mac you never go back  

Even Onederland still uses mac tho we all know he adores armani


----------



## Onederland (Aug 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_
Even Onederland still uses mac tho we all know he adores armani _

 
true dat. <33333


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm a makeup snob! I double-checked, and yes..... I only have TWO drugstore products! Everything else is MAC, Nars, Biotherm, Tarte, Cargo, Chanel, Clinique, Clarins, ect. And god know how many products I have! *Too much*

Even for mascara, now I buy Lancôme or MAC. I used to buy L'Oreal, maybe I'll try it again...


----------



## user4 (Aug 30, 2005)

I Have A Little Of Everything. I Am Not A Die Hard High End Makeup Person. I Like Milani Cuz It Reminds Me Of Mac But A Big Bulk Of My Makeup Is Mac, I Also Like Estee Lauder, And Lancolm.


----------



## jonglerie (Aug 31, 2005)

Most of what I use are the high-end brands.  Although I know there are some very good drugstore brands, it seems like whenever I buy something cheap I end up not liking it so have to get something higher end to replace it, so I end up spending more than if I just went straight to the high-end brand!  Guess I have bad luck picking cheaper brands, but if I did find a drugstore brand that worked for me I'd have no problem buying it.


----------



## mspixieears (Aug 31, 2005)

I'd like to say in my defence I'm not because some known skin irritants seem to exist aplenty in very cheap products; but I avoid those expensive brands that have them too. I echo the sentiment time and time expressed in this thread that I have better luck paying for something I know will work and helps me achieve the look I'm after, rather than getting a cheaper item only to discover it just doesn't cut it.

Someone mentioned that Dove and N'gena works just as well as high-end for them, but for me, it could mean insufferable skin irritation, where I feel like my skin is burning. Yes, found out by trying it too.

I have however found some fantastic drugstore-type items that I considered to be fantastic; a shame that it just seems to be harder to find such items otherwise, wouldn't we all be flocking to get them? I confess that I wouldn't buy so much MAC if I couldn't get it cheaper - as seems to be the case on say, eBay. I'd pay full-price but if I did all the time, would have a much smaller collection.


----------



## rayabella (Aug 31, 2005)

My stash is pretty much an even mix of d/s and high end. Almost all of my eyeshadows(about 100) are MAC. I won't spend too much on lipgloss since I barely wear it but I own a handful of MAC lipglasses, Loreal CJs, and Revlon SLs. I do love NARS blushes. I have almost all of them. Mascara is always drugstore for me since I change them so often. Eyeliners and lipliners too. I have the MAC Smolder liner but most of mine are ones from Revlon, Prestige, or Jordana.


----------



## lovemichelle (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm not. I buy whatever I like. If I see something and it looks good I'll buy it whether it's drugstore or department store.


----------



## Brianne (Aug 31, 2005)

With certain things, yes, but I do have several HG's that are low end.


----------



## Susan (Aug 31, 2005)

I've found some exceptions, but most drugstore stuff is a waste of money.


----------



## PrettyinPink (Sep 1, 2005)

I can say I'm a mu snob. About 90% of my mu is high end brands. I'm a real sucker for nice packaging. I've found a few good low-end things out there, but yeah, I'm a snob!


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 1, 2005)

I am a makeup snob totally. I too love Giorgio armani cosmetics. they are amazing, especially the foundation and my MAC collection is slowly growing. I love MAC shadows! NARS also has some great stuff. I'm not too much into the drug store brands, I used to be back in hight school. I had Everything CoverGirl...Lol.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 1, 2005)

complete and TOTAL makeup snob here! my mom started me on the high end stuff she used and i've never looked back!!! by no means do i look down on drugstore brands, but my preference has and always will be high end.. =)


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Sep 1, 2005)

No I'm not a makeup snob.  It's nice to buy high end stuff like MAC and Urban Decay but I can't afford to buy high end all the time since I don't have a stable income and I'm currently in college (meaning all my money goes towards books/supplies first).  D/S makeup isn't all that bad....I just wouldn't buy any of their powders/foundations/concealers cuz I'm prone to break outs.  I'm very grateful that my mom buys me clinique powder and foundation since she'd rather have me use good face powder than use the D/S stuff and ruin my skin.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Sep 1, 2005)

Yep, at its best.   I love MAC, NARS, Smashbox..esp the primer! * I CANT LIVE WITH OUT IT * BECCA, I love Lancome' for there Mascara' Dior to... I guess my motto is..  "Quality over Quanity"  Get what you PAY for.

Let me add:

I do like what Milani put out ( they have some great colors )


----------



## Dawn (Sep 2, 2005)

Yep, all I use now is MAC.  Well, except for my Chanel black eyeliner.  For some reason the MAC Black ones smudge a bit much on me. I have been very pleased with most all of their products and they all agree with my skin/eyes.  I have used Chanel, Dior, Nars and most other high end items, and really feel MAC is a great product for the price.  Dawn =)


----------



## Grace (Sep 2, 2005)

I ansewred no. Most of my collection is high-end but I do have a bit of low-end items that have been impulse buys are lipsticks when I'm browsing makeup sections while on my lunch break. And the foundations that I usually wear are maybelline but I do perfer to purchase high-end items. I don't consider myself a makeup snob because I do mix and match.


----------



## MeganGMcD (Sep 4, 2005)

Nope
 Not since the Neutrogena Anti-Wrinkle /Anti Blemish line performed a miracle on my skin!


----------



## Sasha_2084 (Sep 4, 2005)

Not really for the "expensive" stuff... I use MAC and never went anywhere else thereafter. Unless it's Arpeggio...and that's IT.


----------



## Monique0a (Sep 7, 2005)

I am also a makeup snob but there are instances where I have been forced to face reality and buy d/s.  99% of my makeup is MAC, however, of the makeup I wear everyday, 50%.  I have never found a MAC foundation I liked, kept going back to Revlon until about 3 months ago when I discovered Laura Mercier's Oil Free.  Also never liked any of the MAC mascaras.  I LOVE Diorshow and the YSL one that I can't recall the name of but the one I reach for and buy repeatedly is Loreal Voluminous.  That being said, everything else is consistantly high end but somewhat varied.  Peter Thomas Roth for skincare.  *cough**Avon*cough**cough* for green concealer (my mother sells it and is constantly pawning stuff off on me although I got her addicted to MAC lipsticks much to her dismay), Lorac for regular concealer, other then all that, I am all MAC


----------



## Modil (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm not a makeup snob because usually snobs are not that smart IMO in regards to quality, etc..


>>>>> = Greater than / better

Jane/Milani blushes >>>> ALOT of HE blushes

drugstore MASC >>>>> A few HE masc

Lipsticks from drugstores >>>> HE lipsticks IMO. I get more compliments with my drugstore LS than with my HE

Jane/milani/NYX shadows are well pigmented compared to a few HE's out there



Be smart with your money in regards to quality because not all HE are good quality IMO.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Sep 12, 2005)

im a snob. peroid lol. i wont even touch any drug store makeup - my skin is so sensitive


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 23, 2009)

I care more about quality than brand name. I'm also a makeup alley lurker!
I like to own products from the more expensive brands like MAC, Lancome, Dior, YSL etc. and appreciate the brand name but I still get excited when I find a cheaper product that works really well!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 23, 2009)

I'll put it this way... I don't buy high-end makeup just for the sake of spending money. Hell, if CG e/s quality matched MUFE e/s, you'd see me hogging up the cosmetic aisle of any drugstore. But like others have said, you get what you pay for. I'd rather spend 25 dollars on something I know I'll love than 5 dollars on something I'm not too crazy about. It's about quality.

But I'll admit, I do get a little snoby when I'm at a bathroom, touching up my MAC l/s and getting the looks from girls using cheaper brands like wet n Wild or NYC. But that's just me being a bitch.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Pretty Much...Confessing....thats me....


----------



## frocher (Apr 23, 2009)

,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 23, 2009)

I am not a makeup snob. I love drugstore & high end makeup. I wouldnt be able to stick to one or the other. Although i admit if i HAD to choose between the two, i would most definitely go for the high end brands.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 23, 2009)

I am a totally makeup snob but I have to admit that lately I am starting to branch out to some drug store stuff.  As long as the quality is good I don't really care where it comes from.  I will always be a MAC girl though!


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I'll put it this way... I don't buy high-end makeup just for the sake of spending money. Hell, if CG e/s quality matched MUFE e/s, you'd see me hogging up the cosmetic aisle of any drugstore. But like others have said, you get what you pay for. I'd rather spend 25 dollars on something I know I'll love than 5 dollars on something I'm not too crazy about. It's about quality.

But I'll admit, I do get a little snoby when I'm at a bathroom, touching up my MAC l/s and getting the looks from girls using cheaper brands like wet n Wild or NYC. But that's just me being a bitch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I completely agree. Lol!


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 23, 2009)

No I'm not a makeup snob. As long as the quality is there, I'm not opposed to using "drug store" brands. The majority of my MU is Mac, Nars, Stila and Smashbox which isn't high, high end, I don't own much Channel or any Cle de Peau but I would like to check out Cle though...

But I really enjoy Revlon and Annabelle (Canadian brand). I also would like to try brands like Ben Nye which kinda fits slightly higher in price than drug store.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 23, 2009)

I've turned into a total snob, LOL... But I justify is by he fact that IME high end lasts longer, applies better and smells nicer xD generally more pigmented too. I won't go near drug store makeup.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 23, 2009)

I try not to be, but I like and use my high end makeup. I love MUFE, NARS and Stila.


----------



## nursee81 (Apr 23, 2009)

I kinda am I mostly wear MAC only. But I do have other high end brands. But I was alway taught to believe you get what you pay for when it comes to cosmetics and beauty products. I has been true in some cases but not all.


----------



## 06290714 (Apr 23, 2009)

i'm not..i don't wear make up everyday, probably twice or three times out of the week and when i do it's real simple.

BUT i have a sh*tload of makeup for some reason. i see it or see it on someone else and like it..i buy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




department store or drugstore.


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Apr 23, 2009)

I voted no. I love higher end brands, but I won't shy away from drugstores either. I find both types of mascara work just as well for me, and a lot of the times I prefer drugstore mascara like L'Oreal, Maybelline, etc. Also, if I need a really funky color I will probably only use once or twice (like baby blue with pounds of silver glitter) I'd rather spend $3 on a cheap little palette that only has to last one night than $16 on a pot that will just collect dust!


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 23, 2009)

i wouldn't say i'm a snob though i have so much make-up at this point if i buy anything it better be special!  i do not mind drugstore stuff but if i buy something from there, it is usually NYX, Milani or Revoln Colorstay foundation (i love that stuff!) sometimes i buy cheap mascara, it depends (i've been pretty broke lately but do not need anything so it's cool)


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes and no for me... I own more MAC that anything, but I also have a lot of NYX mixed in there with some Elf and drugstore stuff.

I wear mostly MAC, but I like variety. I'm an equal opportunity makeup whore... If it's makeup, I'll try it. And that right there explains my bin of things I tried a few times. That's the makeup my nieces get to play with lol


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 23, 2009)

I've become a bit of a snob... I hardly own any drugstore items. I'd say 98% of my stash is high-end. I started out with drugstore makeup, but as I branched out into higher-end makeup, I could see the difference. And now when I buy things, I think I could spend $14+ for an eyeshadow I know I'll love, or I could spend $5 on something that's hit or miss. Not a hard call for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only drugstore item I use religiously is mascara. I'm yet to find a HE mascara that I like better than my beloved CG Lash Blast.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Apr 23, 2009)

I am a makeup snob, definitely. How could it be different when you're living in Paris and when you're surrounded by YSL, Guerlain, Chanel, Dior ... boutiques? Impossible for me to check drugstore brands, IMPOSSIBLE!


----------



## MissResha (Apr 23, 2009)

not at all. well, i wont use anything from the dollar store lol. but i use drugstore and high end brands. if its pretty i'll buy it.


----------



## miss_primer (Apr 23, 2009)

I am not a makeup snob.  I like NYX, Everyday Minerals, Rimmel and so much more...lol.  I think MAC is great and I am loving Laura Mercier. I am willing to try anything regardless of brand. Now I do like packaging that is pretty. Pretty packaging wins me over everytime.


----------



## doomkitteh (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm not. I do buy not-so-cheap makeup though, just because it's usually better quality. Drugstore lipglosses and eyeshadows tend to be too sheer for my liking, and the colour range isn't as wide. I'm not ashamed of taking out my el cheapo Maybelline blush and lipgloss either. In fact, I have some makeup that's for 'everyday' and some for 'special occasions' - like my Bobbi Brown foundation's for 'special occasions' like family holidays and going out to a fancy place, and I use a cheaper Bourjois foundation for normal everyday life.


----------



## Bombshell1981 (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm not so much a makeup snob, I go for what has better pigmentation, staying power, quality... whether it be high end or drug store. Typically, it's higher end. But I do so love when I find drugstore makeup that isn't so pricey and excellent quality.


----------



## cno64 (Apr 23, 2009)

I think I qualify as a makeup snob, because I buy *only* MAC, Stila and Urban Decay.
A significant contributing factor is that soo many of the drugstore brands (Maybelline, L'Oreal, Max Factor) are made by companies that test on animals.
And I just plain like my MAC, Stila and Urban Decay products; they perform _*so *_beautifully!
When I was younger, I did buy drugstore products, and never had _*NEAR*_ as much fun with them as I do now with my higher end goodies!


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm one of those new snobs, u know the type that wins the lottery and suddenly acts like its beneath them to act normal? LOL

Today at work I was trying to sell some maybelline lipglosses I had bought but never used...when the chica asked me if thats the color I was wearing, I was like, Oh no...this is MAC


----------



## Sprinkledust (Apr 23, 2009)

Nope...I like whatever works....Even though my make up collection consist of mostly Chanel and MAC.


----------



## xessi180 (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes and no. Some of the lower liner mascaras are good, and a few shadows and bronzers here and there. Mainly I'm a high end girl, like MAC, Nars, ect, because they have a quality product. It's not so much as the name as it is quality for me and I find 90% of the time you really get what your pay for in products.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes I am. I love wearing my name brand cosmetics and recommending things for people, and being out in public and touching up my makeup with quality stuff, not wet n wild or maybelline. I will use drugstore mascaras but still....


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 23, 2009)

No, I'm not. I buy the products I will only use so much (liner, mascara) at the drugstore. But at the same time, my UD, MAC and now Stila are treated like they will never make the line anymore. I love them that much!


----------



## Nadeshda (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm not. If I like something, I buy it, I don't care if it is a cheap product. Actually, most of my stash is ArtDeco, which is a cheap brand, but the quality is awesome, imho, even though here it is only sold in sephora-like stores, it is considered drugstore in other countries. 

Though I don't have a lot of drugstore products because you can't test them. For me to buy something without testing the color, I have to look at a lot of swatches. And besides, even drugstore makeup here has outrageous prices, sometimes, for the same price, I can get something slightly nicer, like Bourjois,and I can test it.


----------



## babii (Apr 23, 2009)

I love all kinds of brands cheap or expensive as long as they're good.


----------



## Vixxan (Apr 24, 2009)

I am not a makeup snob.  I want to try everything and I do.  Some of my must have products are lower priced items. I would have never found some of my favorite products had I been a makeup snob.

Foundation:  Graftobian $9.00
BlushL Le Femme $2.50
Nail polish: pure ice $1.00


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm a high/low gal, but I refuse to go any higher ended than Chanel and Dior. There's no apparent increase in quality after those price points, IMO.


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't think I am. I think I definetly have more drugstore products than like say MAC. But, I do hardly ever use them and prefer my MAC. I can be seen wearing MAC eyeshadow every day of the week, but my foundation/powder/mascara are always drugstore brand because somethings are just as good and are not worth putting so much money into.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 24, 2009)

i never understood the touching up on name brand stuff.. i do not think anyone notices or even cares what i use when i touch up and it normally is MAC but it's just not a big deal to me..


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 24, 2009)

I buy whatever works best for me. The majority of my make-up is MAC because the quality is good and they have produced a lot of unique items over the years, but I also have a lot of Barry M, Urban Decay and FCUK (though that seems to have disappeared from stores near me).

I've seen plenty of make-up I'd be interested to try, like Chantecaille's Real Skin foundation, but at £40 a pop, I'll live without it.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 24, 2009)

Definitely not. I would research the hell out of a product, then I buy what I think I need/don't have and what works for me. My makeup comes from drug stores, department stores, costume stores, beauty supply stores wherever...


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 24, 2009)

It's not that I'm a makeup snob, really, but that I like play it safe. With the amount of makeup I own, everything I get is purely for the fun of it. Therefore, I hate spending money on stuff that suck. I have no problem whatsoever buying low end makeup if it was recommended by reliable people. But if I have to buy something without doing research on it, professional makeup for me it is. (BTW, I don't bother with high end drugstore lines such Lancome, Clarins, Dior etc. without research either, since their prices are so high. The only real safe place is MAC :0))


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Yes I am. I love wearing my name brand cosmetics and recommending things for people, and *being out in public and touching up my makeup with quality stuff, not wet n wild or maybelline*. I will use drugstore mascaras but still...._

 
LOL I know what you mean

damn I never thought of myself like this but I guess I am a snob lol. Packaging has a lot to do with it as well, not just the brand name


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 25, 2009)

Unashamedly, a MU snob!  I have to admit to liking Maxfactor mascaras but everything else has to be MAC, Nars, Dior, or Laura Mercia.  

I'm a snob with most things, though.


----------



## nina_k (Sep 13, 2009)

Considering I'm in Australia and a MAC lippie will set you back $35, and a NARS one costs $48, I rarely buy what's considered HE stuff. Mortgage repayments come before makeup, but when I do want something I'll buy it when it's on sale or if it's a set (or with b'day money). BTW, a Max Factor mascara is about $22 here. I buy another brand that costs only $12.


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Sep 14, 2009)

I am not, actually. If a product of that quality and coloration was only availabe for 20 bucks at MAC and I had to have it, I'd probably get it. I still use Covergirl mascara because I don't feel like a lot of the ones that are 30 bucks really are significantly better. It totally depends on the product. If there are cheaper dupes with decent packaging that doesn't fall apart, why not save some cash?


----------



## Ggxox (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes there's no denying I'm a make up snob! BUT I also really love some lower priced brands. Particularly here in the UK ones like Barry M, GOSH etc. 

xoxo


----------



## kathyp (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm not. I can't afford to be right now. When I was in my twenties, I was a huge makeup snob, but as I've gotten older (and drugstore products have gotten better), it doesn't matter whether I'm wearing Chanel or Wet 'n' Wild. If I like it, who cares? I'm loyal to a few high-end things, though. I'm still convinced department store foundations are better.

One thing I won't buy on the cheap? Fragrance. I've actually become _more_ of a fragrance snob.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 14, 2009)

lol, I think snob is not a good word, i just like quality makeup. I wear mostly MAC, MUFE and Nars, but i do enjoy some good quality DS stuff too...like CG mascaras, NYX loose powders and Gosh e/l


----------



## frostiana (Sep 30, 2009)

re: touching up in public with high end stuff 

I'm pretty sure no one out in public cares whether or not you are touching up with MAC or wet n wild, and I think it is pretty pretentious to think so.


----------



## panda0410 (Oct 1, 2009)

Actually I think you could be wrong.... A lot of hype around certain items comes from reputation, reputation that is built on marketing by branding. People see you with a certain brand and many of them DO care. Its like the difference between wearing a $600 D&G sunnies compares to a $20 knockoff - people know the difference when they see the product in hand.

I live in an area where MAC is an alien word - nobody here has a clue what it is, and they dont much care.... but there is a girl who works here locally that I see from time to time who is a MAC wearer - and she and I recognised that in each other immediately because of the colours we were wearing and the style - we were both wearing Style Warriors stuff. Now when we see each other we have a chat about makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But my point it that branding IS taken notice of in public, whether or not thats shallow or simply a desire to have nice/different stuff is of personal opinion, but branding matters - especially to the company that registered it!


----------



## frostiana (Oct 1, 2009)

What is meant by 'care'? Do you mean that they will judge you negatively if you are using Wet n' wild, as opposed to MAC? If so, why does anyone care what strangers think of their makeup choices? Or do you mean advertising for the brand?

And just because they know the difference does not mean they could give a rat's ass. I know the difference between a real LV and a fake, but aside from noting the difference I really do not care at all what kind of handbag someone else chooses to carry.


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 1, 2009)

Haha, my best friend calls me a MAC snob all the time.  It's our joke.  She use to use a ton of cheap makeup, and I got her into MAC.

It's just about my only "brand" thing I care about.  I don't have insanely expensive purses ($20 or more is expensive to me), or designer clothes, so MAC is my "brand thing."  

I'm a photographer, and I've had models over for photo shoots, and they see my makeup and give me lots of positive comments.  Generally, they seem to appreciate someone that knows makeup and knows GOOD makeup, because face it... most cheap makeup will not photograph well!  I've gotten pretty good at telling which models have cheap vs. higher end makeup on their faces.


----------



## panda0410 (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frostiana* 

 
_What is meant by 'care'? Do you mean that they will judge you negatively if you are using Wet n' wild, as opposed to MAC? If so, why does anyone care what strangers think of their makeup choices? *Or do you mean advertising for the brand?*

And just because they know the difference does not mean they could give a rat's ass. I know the difference between a real LV and a fake, but aside from noting the difference I really do not care at all what kind of handbag someone else chooses to carry._

 
That was my inferrence, yes. I dont personally "care" about what other people do or choose either, but if we are talking marketing strategy then yes it matters a whole lot.

As for being judged negatively, thats not something I pay a lot of attention to, I'm confident enough in my own person to make my own choices and not really consider other peoples judgements anything more than personal observations - which are always subjective


----------



## beautiijunkii (Oct 1, 2009)

I admit it, I'm a makeup snob. I'm a self-proclaimed MAC whore. I can't help myself!!! I have finally started branching out to other brands but nothing comes close to my MAC!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Oct 1, 2009)

Most of my makeup (80%) is low end. It has to be an AMAZING product for me to buy high end, and in my experience a lot of high end isn't any better than it's drugstore version. No use buying high end eyeshadows and mascara only to find that they crease and crunch just the same.
I tend to buy foundation high end because most drugstore brands don't match my skintone. 

I am a lipstick packaging snob. I get dark red lipsticks in pretty packaging, and if I find a lipstick shade and texture that I really like, I will refrigerate it, take out the bullet and put it in a prettier tube.

Btw, Chanel lipstick (all of them, even the one that's supposed to be moisturizing) causes my lips to chap, split and burn. Expensive is not always better.


----------



## Fataliya (Oct 1, 2009)

I love MAC, and have a lot of it, but I also have ELF and NYX, EDM, and Fyrinnae, so I guess I'm not a snob.

I PREFER MAC, but I'll use other stuff.


----------



## Nepenthe (Oct 1, 2009)

I have my preferences, but I'm open to trying new things regardless of the name on the packaging.  If it catches my attention, I'll give it a try.

I haven't come across a brand that's infallible, so..


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 1, 2009)

No, not at all. If I currently had they money to get, say, all of the NYX eyeshadows - and that would still be a lot of money - I'd mush rather get that huge collection of great eyeshadows than the 40 or so MAC shadows I could get instead. The main part of my makeup stash is all sorts of mineral eyeshadow samples that I've gotten for at the most 2 bucks a pop.

I guess it comes down to that I like to have lots of choices rather than a few go to products. Given the funds, I could of course have a huge collection of more expensive products as well, but if the choice is between many, good and cheap, or few, good as well but expensive, I choose the many.


----------



## Leven (Oct 4, 2009)

Im the first to admit im snobby about makeup lol I dont think you can even compare a revlon lipstick to a chanel one, i dont care what you say. 

I also know im snobby because i see people on here going "yeah im snobby, i only buy high end makeup, *like* *MAC!"*

And in my head im saying, MAC is high end? Their eyeshadows arent even 18 bucks!

Wow, dont i feel like a total asshole right now


----------

